# 178g bar



## flat_chipmunk (Jul 16, 2005)

THe claimed weight is probably legit since I have weighed other syntace parts before and it is also rated on the weight weenies website

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1155

Anyone own one? Comment on stiffness, etc


----------



## geraint (Sep 24, 2005)

flat_chipmunk said:


> THe claimed weight is probably legit since I have weighed other syntace parts before and it is also rated on the weight weenies website
> 
> http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1155
> 
> Anyone own one? Comment on stiffness, etc


Yes I have the bar and the weight is correct. Haven't used it yet, waiting for the weather to improve.


----------

